# General > Business >  Would like to offer my service ..

## caithnesslad

Not sure how well this will go down or where to put it, 

But anyway here goes, Had a reminder earlier that i have got lots of professional car products all brand new to be used, So i thought i would offer my service locally, I have hundreds of pounds worth of car sealants , waxes, wheel cleaner, Glazes, for getting the best out of your paintwork, And with the snow coming back these products will give your paint a massive benefit from the salt off the roads! 

Waxes available for all light and dark coloured cars, dressings , tyre gel, sealant sprays , 

Only the best of products to be used on your paint, I've got equipment available for full paint correction also!

Just a few product names : DoDo Juice, Chemical Guys, Meguiars, And many more.

I'm local and have transport, full license so willing to travel, Rather  obsessive with detail when i go into it so no quick jobs, got plenty of  spare time so just looking to use the products up and keep myself busy,  hope the people on here dont mind me offering this service.

Pm me for contact details and info, Pictures available from results previously, cheers.

----------


## upolian

Not having a pop but there are companies around here including myself offering this service,i have to pay good money to comply with regulations and specific insurance before i can even touch a car,to use a vehicle going to a job you need a traders insurance they wouldn't touch me under 25 so your vehicle for this would be in excess off 4grand!! I know your intentions are good but when i read it i think it's an on the side job,i don't mind competition but if your not fully setup as a business and not complying to regulations set out for this trade i'm going to get slightly annoyed by it i'm sure the others will also who are trying to make a living out this job,as said i know your intentions are good buddy,you should think about going self employed and starting a business!

----------


## orkneycadian

You know, its a funny old place is "E dis", although I see that with this thread being moved to the business section, its getting "more and more Org" by the day!

On the one hand, someone pops up looking to market sticky buns for a lot more than you would pay in Tesco.  They get a lot of support - "So what if they are more expensive, they are worth it!" come the postings!  No one asks them if their kitchen is Health and Hygiene compliant, or if they carry insurance in case of "off buns"

On the other hand, someone makes a small business proposal for some car polishing (or paint correction or whatever you want to call it), and all sorts of reasons pop to the fore as to why the poster shouldn't do it!

As far as I am aware, its not compulsory to carry insurance in case you cock up a car, although it might be rather expensive if someone sues you for wrecking the paint on their Merc!

At least you are now in the right place, viz, the businiess section.  Make sure your contact details are findable in it (speak nicely to admin) so that folk can find your details when they want to.  Consider your insurance and if you actually need it.

Thereafter, its a case of sussing out this forum.  One minute, you'll be branded a con merchant if you have the gall to charge more than national supermarkets / retail chains / Amazon - The next, you'll be welcomed with open arms for providing diversity, no matter how much it costs!  :: 

BTW, the guy who detailed my car last year turned up in his family car.  Doubt it would have been insured on a traders policy.  Didn't lose any sleep over it!

----------


## upolian

Edit,insurance is required to carry tools for work,i suggest you research the trade regulations for valeting/detailing and insurance  :Smile:

----------


## caithnesslad

> Not having a pop but there are companies around here including myself offering this service,i have to pay good money to comply with regulations and specific insurance before i can even touch a car,to use a vehicle going to a job you need a traders insurance they wouldn't touch me under 25 so your vehicle for this would be in excess off 4grand!! I know your intentions are good but when i read it i think it's an on the side job*,i don't mind competition but if your not fully setup as a business and not complying to regulations set out for this trade i'm going to get slightly annoyed by it i'm sure the others will also who are trying to make a living out this job,as said i know your intentions are good buddy,you should think about going self employed and starting a business!*


I find this part hilarious, competition? You didn't even know anything about this until i told you about it about 3 years ago max, and it says on your site you have five years experience, which is a blatant lie but also top notch for comedy, I'm not trying to make a living from doing this i just have loads of unused products which should be put to some good use, No idea why this has been moved to business as it was more a favour to the locals but as usual on here they've taken it as offense, Cheers for the comment man but i'd rather not listen to this sort of thing i've read plenty of it.

----------


## jaykay

caithnesslad

I regularly have cars requiring full valet and paint repairs. Obviously the price has to be right.  Have sent you a PM

----------


## caithnesslad

Cheers jaykay , I'm up for helping out without the stress of people not knowing what they're talking about , Cheers for the pm hopefully you can help set me a good example!

----------


## caithnesslad

Detailed a friends Integra type R , before a recent meet in thurso giving it a full clay , snow foaming , and lots of other treats, The car was a mess before.

----------


## caithnesslad



----------


## caithnesslad

Would've been more like sense to put the dirty pics first but never mind ! 




Just a rough idea of what i've done previously.

----------


## caithnesslad

An old reflection shot..

----------


## upolian

> I find this part hilarious, competition? You didn't even know anything about this until i told you about it about 3 years ago max, and it says on your site you have five years experience, which is a blatant lie but also top notch for comedy, I'm not trying to make a living from doing this i just have loads of unused products which should be put to some good use, No idea why this has been moved to business as it was more a favour to the locals but as usual on here they've taken it as offense, Cheers for the comment man but i'd rather not listen to this sort of thing i've read plenty of it.


Edit,let's not argue  :Wink:

----------


## caithnesslad

Cheers for the pm jaykay, i'll do a wash, dry, wax, engine bay degrease, exterior dressing for £25

----------


## locini

Sent you a PM caithnesslad

----------


## caithnesslad

Cheers for the pm's and calls, hopefully get a few people sorted out and if they allow it i'll take pictures before and after to show whats capable, Anyone feel free to drop me a pm, Like i say i'm willing to travel and have a garage and drive in thurso and watten, or will come to you if you wish, Cheers.

----------


## Dadie

Cant pm as your box is full!
but im in on monday other than the nursery runs/walks etc!

----------


## caithnesslad

Just cleared it cheers.

----------


## caithnesslad

Just though't i'd share the original thread of the Integra DC5 tidy up - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/foru...=174350&page=2

Cheers .

----------


## ducati

Congratulations on making a clean car er clean :: 

You should see some of the ones I do matey.  ::

----------


## caithnesslad

Yeah that integra is coming back up to me on the 26th for some machining so i'll let you know the outcome with some decent halogens and time, Cheers.

----------


## caithnesslad

Done my first local today, Was a picasso which i washed, clayed, washed again, put bilberry on the wheels and agitated, took about 95% of the tar off the car which was really contaminated, Used about half a clay bar on it! Clayed for about an hour and a half the tar was that bad, wheels were badly stained with brake dust but a good improvement on the tar  :Grin:

----------


## abz02

> Not having a pop but there are companies around here including myself offering this service,i have to pay good money to comply with regulations and specific insurance before i can even touch a car,to use a vehicle going to a job you need a traders insurance they wouldn't touch me under 25 so your vehicle for this would be in excess off 4grand!! I know your intentions are good but when i read it i think it's an on the side job,i don't mind competition but if your not fully setup as a business and not complying to regulations set out for this trade i'm going to get slightly annoyed by it i'm sure the others will also who are trying to make a living out this job,as said i know your intentions are good buddy,you should think about going self employed and starting a business!


     Ive seen upolians work recently and poor would be too good a word for it he ended up givin the man his money back! seems youre wasting your time with all that insurance mate! i done it for him in the end

----------

